# Advice please



## tractorboy60 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi....I'm new to this forum and would like a bit of practical advice.
I am a professional entertainer, currently working in The Canary Islands.
I am considering relocating and I wondered if The Algarve would suit me (or if I would suit The Algarve !)
My partner and I both receive pensions, so I would not need to work more than one or two nights a week.
We will need a long term rental property, preferably 2+ bedrooms, with a bit of outside space for out little dog.
We are hoping to come over for a reccie in February.

So basically, my questions are:
1. Where would be the best place to base ourselves, considering I need a "mature" expat audience to appreciate the stuff I do ?
2. What would we expect to pay per month for a 2/3 bed house with outside space ?
3. What is the healthcare like ?
4. Does the weather get damp in the Winter ?

Sorry if these questions have been asked and answered before....but I couldn't find how to search the forum.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

1. if you base yourself centrally then nowhere on Algarve that far away
2. Algarve always difficult because it's a holiday area and rentals tend to reflect that business
3. Ours is great but Algarve can be patchy
4. Algarve not really but houses can

Same advice as to everyone , if earning some money to survive is important then think extremely carefully, not sure that the Algarve has venues of a more "mature audience" in sufficient numbers to provide regular employment


----------



## tractorboy60 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for that Canoeman........we are only putting out feelers at the moment and we'll definitely come and have a good look round before we make our decision.
I understand about the current economic climate, I have been travelling most of Europe singing over the past 15 yrs, so I have seen some drastic changes and I certainly don't expect it to be easy to find work. However, I am pretty good at what I do and I land a gig, I usually get re-booked.
As I said before, we are both receiving decent pensions and I certainly don't want to be performing any more that once or twice a week........(I've done 7 gigs a week in the past and I really want to wind down now !)
Anyway, all the research I've done so far is looking favourable, so it looks like a trip to The Algarve is on the agenda in the new year.


----------

